# 3 year old with cancer



## anystrom (Jun 13, 2017)

My 2 yr 9 months old vizsla had a growth removed from his shoulder. The vet couldn't tell what it was from the fine needle aspirate. The pathologist was also confused and thinks it either melanoma or intermediate grade soft tissue sarcoma. They are doing further testing on the biopsy and I should get results at the end of the week. Apparently both the vet and lab technician are surprised.

Does anyone have a similar experience and what was the outcome?

Can anyone recommend an oncologist in the San Francisco Bay Area, I'm in Berkeley CA.

After crying a lot, I'm trying to stay positive, since my dog doesn't seem sick. He's very active and as sweet and affectionate as ever.

Thanks,


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So sorry your going through this. 
My first choice if I lived in California would probably be UC Davis, or see who they recommend in your area.


----------



## Foxtrot_Bravo (Apr 19, 2017)

anystrom said:


> My 2 yr 9 months old vizsla had a growth removed from his shoulder. The vet couldn't tell what it was from the fine needle aspirate. The pathologist was also confused and thinks it either melanoma or intermediate grade soft tissue sarcoma. They are doing further testing on the biopsy and I should get results at the end of the week. Apparently both the vet and lab technician are surprised.
> 
> Does anyone have a similar experience and what was the outcome?
> 
> ...


We're in the exact same situation, we had a growth removed from our 1 1/2 year old dog's shoulder, then for two weeks dealt with severe swelling from the surgery, and now waiting for the results of the sample.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxtrot_Bravo (Apr 19, 2017)

Foxtrot_Bravo said:


> We're in the exact same situation, we had a growth removed from our 1 1/2 year old dog's shoulder, then for two weeks dealt with severe swelling from the surgery, and now waiting for the results of the sample.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


We had good news, the tests came back negative: the growth was likely due to an injury (jumped at a fence, had a bad gash in the same area). Hope the same news for you.

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------

